
Google to hire thousands in 9 states - SQL2219
http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/01/technology/google-expansion/index.html
======
banterfoil
I was hoping that it would mention _which_ 9 states they are looking to hire
in. It gave a few hints, but do we know for certain which 9 they are talking
about?

~~~
jabgrabdthrow
It’s like a reverse Haiti and Certain African Countries. I’m sure Larry Page
personally randomly picked 9 states and there is no predefined context. ANY
state can relate! Jobs jobs jobs!

------
konschubert
What kind of jobs?

